# R.I.P. my sweet Koda



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

I aquired Koda a little more than 6 years ago, from the WA GSD Rescue, when I agreed to take him in for a temporary (4-day) foster, while his foster family was out of town for Thanksgiving. 
He had been abandoned at a boarding kennel, which is how he ended up in the rescue, so they did not want to board him for the holiday.
Before the first day was over, I knew he needed a permenant home, as soon as possible, so I contacted the rescue to tell them I wanted to adopt him. 

Koda was a sweet & gentle soul, although he liked to portray that he was tough. He was a big teddy bear, & everyone who met him, instantly fell in love with him.

A little more than three weeks ago, Koda wasn't acting right. He hadn't been eating as well, I had to hand feed him to get him to eat. At first I thought it was his body not handling the recent vaccinations as well, since he was 9 years old, & I took him into the vet for a follow up visit, & she felt that was the case as well. 

She said he was showing signs of arthritis, & that I should consider giving him Rimadyl at some point, as it progressed.
A week later, I gave him Rimadyl for a couple days, he wasn't acting right after I stopped giving it to him, so I took him to the vet. The day I took him in, he decompensated very quickly. He had a very high fever, & had labored breathing. 
They tried a couple different antibiotics, lasix, & later cortisone as well. Xrays showed what seemed to be some masses around his heart.
He initially responded to the iv fluids & meds, & his fever came down the first night, but he continued to have labored breathing.
The next morning, his fever spiked higher than it was the previous day & his breathing was not getting any better.
After talking to the vet, we decided it was time to let Koda go. I broughtrory in for her to see him for a little bit, but she was too stressed about being in the vets office (or maybe she knew what was going on) & so I put her back in the truck & spent some time with him before the vet came back in. 

Koda passed very quickly, as I layed on the floor next to him, telling him how much I loved him.

I miss him terribly, & at the same time, I am so grateful that I was blessed to have had the opportunity to have had such a wonderful dog in my life.

I have very recently adopted a GSD/Mal female, (her story is in the pictures section).

As long as I am able to, I will provide a home for at least two, otherwise unwanted dog.
I initially considered planning for a 3rd dog after things settle with this new addition, but we'll see how having Mal in the mix works out. LOL

I


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace Koda...


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

R.I.P Koda! So sorry for your loss


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Koda


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace handsome Koda:hugs:


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry to hear of your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss. Thank you for giving him the home you did! I know a committment to rescue doesn't cure your current heartache, but I commend you for looking ahead.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your handsome boy Koda. He blessed your life because you gave him his. He is ,at least I believe ,is in a place where he can run ,play, chase and watch over his loved ones.
Maggi


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. It is amazing how good of a life you gave him. In all fairness, you probably extended his life by six years. Something to be very proud of.
Thank you.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Goodbye handsome boy Koda.

I'm sorry for the loss of your boy

He looks very sweet in the picture.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. It is so hard to lose them.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

What a handsome boy. You gave him 6 years of love. RIP Koda....


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Koda, what a great looking boy he was and how wonderful of you to give him a home and 6 great years. 

Run with the angels Koda, rest in peace.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

RIP Koda such a handsome boy


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:rip: I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sorry also. Sounds like he was a great dog. Good for you for adopting rescues!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Us2Folk (Aug 9, 2007)

R.I.P. Koda! Many that have went before you will be waiting with open wings to guide you on.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet boy....


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

This is such a sad but beautiful story. what a wonderful person you are. Rest in peace Koda.


----------



## jen1982 (Nov 29, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you all for the responses. I miss him every single day.

I am so glad that I was given the opportunity to give a home to such an amazing dog.


----------



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

*He'd be alive now*

THe bad side of vaccinations. So sad.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Rena, exray showed masses around the heart . Vaccinations would not cause masses around the heart. Did that really need to be said at this time?

So sorry about your loss NW Heather


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

wyominggrandma said:


> Rena, exray showed masses around the heart . Vaccinations would not cause masses around the heart. Did that really need to be said at this time?
> 
> So sorry about your loss NW Heather


 Thank you. I think that what I thought was a reaction to vaccinations, was actually the start of his decline, due to the cancer. 

I still hurts to think about having lost him, but I am grateful that he compensated for so long, & appeared ahppy/healthy until his body couldn't compensate anymore. 
It would have been really hard to see him suffer through months of treatment.


----------

